# Trains and Lanes Slot Car Racing Easton Pa, 18040



## tenpins77

Hey all, Looking to get slot car racing back in action at Trains and Lanes Hobbies, in Easton PA. :woohoo:
We have two large banking tracks. With a fully stocked two level hobby shop. Right now were just in the planning phase so:

A)we would need to come across a general consensus of what night of the week people would prefer. Wed Fri and Sat nights are unfortunately not possible nights to race as we have indoor rc races taking place at that time. However Saturday/ Sunday morning afternoons are okay, along with Mon night / tuesday nights and thursday nights. 

B) we would need to see some interest on this forum. 

C) Classes, our tracks are suitable for any type of slot cars from womps-to group 12's. Flexi-chasis and group 12's were the popular classes in the past. 

D) Commitment, we would need to form a type of club or organization so that we could have some-type of turnout everyweek


----------



## slotcar9

*Trains & Lanes Slot Car Racing*

Hello,
We have found out that if you do entry level racing, you will get more racers.
Keeping it simple.Try racing flexi 4" Nascar with S16D. Maybe even a Flexi 4" wing car class these are alsways alot of fun but again S16D. The womp dirt mods are also alot of fun.Then if you have guys with GRP12 motors in a wing car you can do that class also.:woohoo:
Are your tracks ready to go for this season?:thumbsup:
We normally race every other friday night in our series. Maybe we can get together and chat about this. We live about 50 min. away from your track but we come there to play on your track in the winter.
Drop me an email if you would like to talk off the board.
My email address is : [email protected].

I hope this helps?

Ed Miller

S&E Racing
Miller Motorsports


----------



## tenpins77

Hey, Friday nights would be out at trains, im interested though:wave:


----------



## slotcar9

*Trains & Lanes*

tenpins,
Drop me an email please: [email protected]


Thanks,
ED

S&E Racing


----------



## slotcar9

*Trains& Lanes*

Nobody has gotten back to me in awhile what is happening @ Trains & Lanes?

please email me [email protected]

ED

S&E Racing


----------



## tenpins77

Well, simply no interest, i posted this a while ago, and i have only gotten two responses? If we can get some interest, we can run. 

Classes would be 

Super 16d's or Any Flexi Chasis, with a stock 16d
Group 12's
And D3 Retro's


----------



## tenpins77

I guess im just going to call it off, the head Slot car guy at trains and lanes(who is never there) i guess got annoyed at me that i was looking to get something going. Thats what i was told from Rob, the kid who works at the Rc Couter atTrains and Lanes.

Ya, know, dont try to get in touch with me and talk about it, just shoot the idea down behind my back.

So im not going to waste my time for a lost cause. Trains and lanes is going no where, its a shame. angry.gif You try to get something good going and all you do is get crapped on for trying to do it.

Tim biggrin.gif


----------

